# Best way to backup saves from GBC Carts?



## ignare (Feb 27, 2020)

What is the cheapest way to extract the .sav from a gameboy or gameboy color cartridge? I have the yellow Megamemory Card, but that can't make the saves into files or connect to a computer.
I also have an Everdrive X7 if that can help at all. It at least means I could digitally backup .pkm files from old pokemon games.


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 27, 2020)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Gameboy/comments/4w8xjf/guide_how_to_backup_your_game_save_files/

gbxcart clone that can use the gb card software: https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Flash-...dge-Dumper-Flasher-ROM-USB-Cable/123769755669

official gbxcart: https://shop.insidegadgets.com/product/gbxcart-rw/


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 27, 2020)

ignare said:


> What is the cheapest way to extract the .sav from a gameboy or gameboy color cartridge? I have the yellow Megamemory Card, but that can't make the saves into files or connect to a computer.
> I also have an Everdrive X7 if that can help at all. It at least means I could digitally backup .pkm files from old pokemon games.


The Everdrive should help. You will need:

A Computer with audio input and cable. Most laptops *don't* have since… _years_. Would require USB-soundcard. Most desktop computer still have it.
A Game Boy Color. Not original Game Boy, not Pocket, not Advance *Game Boy COLOR*
https://github.com/FIX94/gameboy-audio-dumper
Partially confirmed working from my side:

Everdrive X7 starts the standalone ROM of the audio dumper
Hotswap to retail Game Boy game worked
Makes modem sound for both SRAM and ROM
I'm too lazy to connect the GBC to the computer at the moment, but I did it successfully in the past with the complicated method: Installed the dumper on German Pokemon Gelb (Yellow) cartridge and used it to back up my 100% save from Pokemon Blau and Kristall.


----------



## ignare (Feb 27, 2020)

KleinesSinchen said:


> The Everdrive should help. You will need:
> 
> A Computer with audio input and cable. Most laptops *don't* have since… _years_. Would require USB-soundcard. Most desktop computer still have it.
> A Game Boy Color. Not original Game Boy, not Pocket, not Advance *Game Boy COLOR*
> ...


Wow, this is rather incredible. Thank you.


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 27, 2020)

I know you’ll probably use the sound method, but the methods I’ve looked at/used:

Evil method:

Buy a Retron 5 from Amazon and abuse their returns policy. The Retron can save game saves (not ROMs) to an SD card but need converting.

Note: in my case I actually wanted the Retron 5 as a dumper/writer, but an update bricked it (twice, in warranty) so I wouldn’t recommend this as a long term investment, plus it didn’t support the Gameboy Camera.

More successful method I used (didn’t have a GB flashcart at the time), in case you have them lying around:
N64 with Everdrive 64 v3 and Transfer pack using software I found on this site but can’t remember.

Was a pain though trying to dump the Gameboy Camera, but got it to work in the end.


----------



## ignare (Feb 27, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> Evil method:
> 
> Buy a Retron 5 from Amazon and abuse their returns policy. The Retron can save game saves (not ROMs) to an SD card but need converting.


LMAO good idea as well


----------

